# Z-Z65 Shafts



## Cernunnos (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a quick question, if anyone knows.

Now I've just been to a Ping demo day & been fitted for a set of Pings. Now I ased to try a club with the Z-Z65 shaft as I've heard good things about them. But the guy didn't seem to have any in anything he'd brought.

Am I right in thinking these are a rifle type shaft? If so this is what I would have prefered to order them in & may need to make a phone call tomorrow.


----------



## RGuk (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know about comparison to rifle (oh yes, actually they are similar), but according to t'internet, these are the low launch.

I play with high launch shafts and wouldn't want it any other way. 

As for choosing.....you'd have to try them, and as you haven't I don't know what to suggest.

Heavier than the regular steel though and stiff flex.....um.....does this sound what you need?


----------



## birdieman (Sep 2, 2008)

They're not like rifles they are stepped shafts like TT dg300's. Flex wise they are stiff.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2008)

They sound rare to me. Not good. I break shafts. They need to be commonly available, and not exotic.

Seriously, I use S300s. I think they are a bit stiff in the long irons. According to the blurb, R300s will be too soft, and Rifle 5.5s will be perfect. My custom fitting? Can't hit the rifles for toffee. S300s ok, R300s just a bit more consistent.

You need to hit them, you can't tell squat from interent figues. If they are an obscure fitting (I have never heard of them and look at numerous golf forums (only post on one though (Chris_mc you have been noticed on sandtrap))then you will find it hard to test them out. A recent custom fitting at Titleist revealed that they only fit certain shafts as stock, ie: no black gold for instance.


----------



## Cernunnos (Sep 2, 2008)

You see I've tried some rifle shafts (Project X 5.0 & 6.0 shafts) which I liked very much. The feel was so much more dynamic than a standard stepped shaft & on the Ping web site I couldn't see any steps in the pic they have, though it doesn't show the whole shaft & as I am looking for a lower trajectory as I like playing on exposed courses & courses where I'd much prefer to stay below the tree tops in windy conditions I'm thinking the Z-Z65 might be just the ticket.

If they are not Rifles I may need to ask if I can get Project X shafts in with the price.


----------



## andiritchie (Sep 3, 2008)

aint the z-z65 shafts a older model think thats what westwood has in his,i have project x shafts they do give a flatter flight compared to my old dynamic golds so less balloning


----------



## thecraw (Sep 3, 2008)

ZZ65 is also a lighter shaft.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't like light shafts. This is my problem with rifles in general.


----------



## Cernunnos (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I'm hoping I wont be too late to alter my order to include either an z-z65, or project x shaft. Will pop into proshop on way home from work tomorrow.


----------



## mboy1980 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have the ZZ65 shafts in my I10's.

I really like them.I get quite a low ball flight but not too low.Great for playing in wind.

To be honest with you I don't thing the demo day was up to much if they didn't have them for you to try as this is a very common Ping Stock Shaft.

If you are serious about getting new clubs I'd advise you to seek out a GOOD Ping fitter and go and try them first.


----------



## Cernunnos (Sep 4, 2008)

Well it was a guy from Ping doing the fitting, who was their with his van. He did take a lot of trouble to get the measurements right & to get me to try different colour codes & positions on the grip until he was happy I was Blue. Then double checked in the usual way.

When I popped into the pro shop today I found out the fitter from Ping had been talking to my coach & had actually said to him that I really needed z-z65's in my irons & my coach found it odd that the fitter had actually put down AWT's on the form....

Hey ho, right solution was reached it seems at the end of the day it seems. I can only put down the discrepency with the final shaft recomendation is to how busy the guy from Ping was. Oh & he actually was recommending I should have i10 & although I know he was right that currently they are probably the best iron for my game, my vanity wone out, along with my A-B testing of both side by side revealed little difference in feel of most shots between i10 & S57. Though the i10's were just that little more forgiving on off centre shots.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2008)

As I said to the guy at Titleist, who thought I should try AP2s, if I am not happy looking down on it, then I won't hit it well, even if for me, it is a more suitable club. Go with what you like the look of, it isn't just vanity.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 5, 2008)

does seem a bit pointless to go through a cf to find your best fit only to say I want something else. might as well have saved everybodies time and effort, bought on line, then gone out for 9-holes.


----------



## Cernunnos (Sep 6, 2008)

I got the right custom fit as for loft lie & shaft length And as it turned out Mr Ping on the day should have put something slightly different down for the shaft recommendation than he did on talking to my pro about what they'd been talking about whilst I was testing clubs

I was hopping & assumed the guy from Ping at the demo day would have had everything I was interested in trying that they did. Which I still think was a fair assumption. Unfortunately on that day was a slightly incorrect one.I wanted to see the flight paths of all the different shafts. As an A-B-C test

Performance differences& feel between the stiff & regular shafts were minimal & infact the Regular shafts were confortingly not too flexible unlike some reg shafts I've tried in the past so wasn't going to dispute the recommendation even though to me the stiffer AWT's felt slightly better to me. You see a fitting is actually a two way thing, not only does it mean the fitter can give a recommendation the player too gets the chance to make a physical & mental choice. And in hindsite should have listened to that inner voice a bit more durring the session.

Had I had more time I think I would have liked to have tried some of the different drivers & woods even though its not something I'm currently looking to change.

When I pick up my new Irons I may try a few differnt other things out for future reference.


----------

